# "Private Spirits" in WCF 1



## Pergamum (Aug 21, 2010)

I am studying back through the Confession....

Gimme all you got on what the Framers meant by "private spirits" in WCF chapter 1.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 21, 2010)

Coffin views this phrase as integral to support for cessationism:

http://www.newhopefairfax.org/files/coffinconfessiononcessation.pdf

AMR


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> I am studying back through the Confession....
> 
> Gimme all you got on what the Framers meant by "private spirits" in WCF chapter 1.


 
Good you are studying the Westminster Confession. You will want to have, GI Williamson, _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes_ for practical, readable commentary.
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-284-the-westminster-confession-of.aspx

This whole section is about the (infallible) rule of faith and practice to particular situations or questions.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 21, 2010)

okay, I have Williamson here, I will read him.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 21, 2010)

> The perfection of the Scriptures is to be maintained in opposition to those enthusiasts who pretend to new revelations of the Spirit, and in opposition to the Church of Rome, which "receives traditions with the same veneration that they do the Scriptures." No new revelations are to be added to the oracles of God, for Christ and his apostles have foretold the rise of false prophets, and warned us not to give heed to their pretended revelations.–Matt. xxiv. 11, 24. The Apostle Paul denounces a curse upon all who preach any other gospel than that which is contained in the Scriptures.–Gal. i. 8, 9. The uncertainty of private revelations furnishes another argument against them. Such is the deceitfulness of the heart, that men are apt to mistake their own fancies and imaginations for revelations of the Spirit, and such is the subtlety of Satan, that he sometimes transforms himself into an angel of light. Private revelations, therefore, must be very uncertain to ourselves, and much more so to others. And it may be observed, that none plead for the authority of private revelations but such as, by the contrariety of their opinions and practices to the Scriptures, manifest themselves to be led by a spirit of delusion.


Robert Shaw's brief comments might also be helpful.

More is available here.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Aug 21, 2010)

Dear Trevor,
I suggest the book, "What Do Presbyterians Believe?" by Gordon Clark, available from the Trinity Foundation at The Trinity Foundation
On this website, you will find many great books by Clark and others regarding Calvinism. Clark quotes the WCF quite often in many of his books and the above (WDPB?) is a commentary on the WCF. While perusing this website, check out the free MP3 download of this book.
I pray for you & your family and for your success in the mission fields. I also hope to see and hear you again at Hope - you have a pleasing and earnest style in the pulpit.
The Firestones and the Skeens are well and so are all of us.
Kris

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

And by the way, I will look for a reference about "private spirits" as soon as I can wrestle the book out of my son's possession. If I find that Clark does not address this specific topic, I may offer my own informed but unsolicited opinion (not being a Framer, and all).
Kris


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 22, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> I am studying back through the Confession....
> 
> Gimme all you got on what the Framers meant by "private spirits" in WCF chapter 1.


 
Pergamum, I don't see where you subscribe to a Confession or claim any church affiliation in your information. Could you provide that background?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 22, 2010)

rbcbob said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I am studying back through the Confession....
> ...



I am a Reformed Baptist and subscribe to the 1689 and am a member of FIRE. My home church is Bible Baptist Church of Saint Louis, Missouri (oldgospel.com).


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you brother!


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Aug 23, 2010)

Perg,

Dr. Jim Renihan from WTS West/Institute for Reformed Baptist Studies answers this very well, I think.

The key quote:


> The language of 2LCF (and WCF and Savoy) does this: it may acknowledge that there were some claims to private revelation, but in no way authorizes or legitimizes them. Rather it is seeking to state comprehensively that there is nothing men may claim that is above or beyond Scripture. Notice how “private spirits” is preceded by “doctrines of men.” There is no way that the WCF legitimizes “doctrines of men.” Notice for example 21:2 and its clear statememnt as well as Chapter 16 scripture reference b; ch. 21 “n”; ch. 30 “f”.



Hope it helps.


----------

